# I used to catch nice fish!



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

Figured I would take apic of this fish, pre digital days. :shock: 

How big do you think the bottom one was?


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

April 17, 2004


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

That is a lunker!


----------



## whj812 (Jan 12, 2008)

That was a nice one!!! Have it mounted?


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

whj812 said:


> That was a nice one!!! Have it mounted?



No, they all live to swim another day. If I ever get something worthwhile I will have a replica made.


----------



## pbw (Jan 12, 2008)

WOHA nice ones...

What kind of little boat was that?


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

pbw said:


> WOHA nice ones...
> 
> What kind of little boat was that?



Bantam3x basshunter. Kicked ass!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 12, 2008)

Both of those bass are nice!

I like the catch and release part as well. If I catch a Bass big enough to mount I will release it as well and get a replica made.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice bass! Since you didn't weigh the bottom fish that means you can say it weighed whatever you want. My guess is 22lbs 5oz :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Nice bass! Since you didn't weigh the bottom fish that means you can say it weighed whatever you want. My guess is 22lbs 5oz :mrgreen:



If that fish was 22.5 we would all be sitting at some fancy lodge in mexcio catching Bucketmouths at Lake Baccarac.


----------

